# Best Way to De-badge?



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey guys,
What is the best way to debadge your car without scratching it? Thanks for your help ahead of time!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Use a blowdryer and some fishing line. The sentra letters and specV stickers should just peel off. Than take some wax and use it when they are off.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *Use a blowdryer and some fishing line. The sentra letters and specV stickers should just peel off. Than take some wax and use it when they are off. *


You're a f***ing genious, thanks!


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> *You're a f***ing genious, thanks! *


if you dont have any fishing line, just use some dental floss, it works fine too.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *if you dont have any fishing line, just use some dental floss, it works fine too. *


Cool thanks. Now all I have to do is find a blow dryer, . Later,
Fletch


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> *Cool thanks. Now all I have to do is find a blow dryer, . Later,
> Fletch *


my girl friend has four of them, you could probly barrow one 
you only need the blow dryer for the specV sticker, just use the floss for everything else. after you get the other emblems off, if there is any sticky stuff left behind you can just rub it off with your fingers and then use some rubbing alchohol and a soft cloth/ old t-shirt is great/ no scratches. and then wash and wax the whole beast!


----------



## smittywitaspec (May 8, 2003)

My car is black and I just did it on a sunny day no blow dryer needed


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

smittywitaspec said:


> *My car is black and I just did it on a sunny day no blow dryer needed *


 
~yeah, if you live somewhere like here in Phoenix, you can just park your car out in the sun all day and the car will just De-Badge itself. Becarefull your windows dont melt and your paint doesnt bubble though, it was 109 yesterday! 
in the morning the gap between my hood and my fenders is about 1/4inch on each side, after sitting in the sun all day the gap pretty much dissapears! i'll try and take some pictures if you dont believe me


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *
> ~yeah, if you live somewhere like here in Phoenix, you can just park your car out in the sun all day and the car will just De-Badge itself. Becarefull your windows dont melt and your paint doesnt bubble though, it was 109 yesterday!
> in the morning the gap between my hood and my fenders is about 1/4inch on each side, after sitting in the sun all day the gap pretty much dissapears! i'll try and take some pictures if you dont believe me *


Wow, I'm glad I don't live there, .


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

we get the same thing here in texas. having a garage is great though. 

Fletch take some pictures once you've debadged. I think im going to do it this weekend too.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

You can try the method I used, but I don't recomend it...
Peel the SENTRA right off the back, no problem.
Then, pull out in front of a speeding ford ranger, and get hit in the front. When they order new fenders, tell them not to put the stickers/badges on!!! Hell, they even repaint the car!!!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

muphasta said:


> *You can try the method I used, but I don't recomend it...
> Peel the SENTRA right off the back, no problem.
> Then, pull out in front of a speeding ford ranger, and get hit in the front. When they order new fenders, tell them not to put the stickers/badges on!!! Hell, they even repaint the car!!! *


Thanks, but I think I'll just stick with Tekmode's way, . Later,
Fletch


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> *Thanks, but I think I'll just stick with Tekmode's way, . Later,
> Fletch *


very smart choice...i almost had to use his way but it was only 1 side


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *very smart choice...i almost had to use his way but it was only 1 side  *


Luckily I've never had a wreck in my life...yet, .


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

*just peel them off*

i peeled mine off the "Sentra" and "GXE", they are just stickers, just peel them off slowly. Me and my dad put on wax on the areas after we took em off to make it look shiny. It's easy.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: just peel them off*



ckykm said:


> *i peeled mine off the "Sentra" and "GXE", they are just stickers, just peel them off slowly. Me and my dad put on wax on the areas after we took em off to make it look shiny. It's easy. *


Yeah, I know that those speakers are easy, I was mainly talking about the SE-R badges because I didn't want to try sticking something down behind it and either break them or scratch my car. Plus, I'm planning on replacing the badges in other locations so I can't break 'em. Thanks though.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: just peel them off*



FletchSpecV said:


> *Yeah, I know that those speakers are easy, I was mainly talking about the SE-R badges because I didn't want to try sticking something down behind it and either break them or scratch my car. Plus, I'm planning on replacing the badges in other locations so I can't break 'em. Thanks though. *


I did mine last weekend. The hairdryer makes it much easier. Once you get the badges off, if there is some glue still on the car use some gasoline on a towel to get it off. Than wax it after you use the gasoline to get the glue off


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: just peel them off*



tekmode said:


> *I did mine last weekend. The hairdryer makes it much easier. Once you get the badges off, if there is some glue still on the car use some gasoline on a towel to get it off. Than wax it after you use the gasoline to get the glue off  *


Thanks! I'm trying to decide now whether I want to keep this car or whether I want to get rid of it in a few years and maybe try to get, like, an R32 Skyline. I believe that you can get a used R32 for pretty cheap really right? By the time I got done totally working up my Spec I would probably have put about as much money into it as it would cost to buy an R32. Plus, a sentra will never be a Skyline, you know? I'm probably gonna start a new thread under B15 about this question but I was just typing my thoughts. Later,
Fletch


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

Its so humid and hot in Houston and with the air polution we probably should tape them on. They might just slide down the back of the car.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

does the same work for striping?


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

danifilth said:


> *does the same work for striping? *


The blow dryer should work. Just heat and peel.


----------

